# What is a good size for a stall?



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd say 8 x 10 is too small. We used to have small ones at our barn that were 10 x 10 and then our barn went with double stalls that are 10 x 20. Much nicer.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

12x12 is usually the standard measurement for stalls. Think of an 8x10 card and then imagine putting a horse in a stall that size.....it wouldn't be very fun for the horse.

The stalls at my barn are 15x13. Very nice


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

12 X 12 is ideal, 10 X 10 is workable for small horses. I wouldn't go any smaller than that.

If the dimensions of your building are 24 X 20, you can have 2 stalls and a 10 ft aisle, and you can make a tack storage area of 6 X 10 at one end, free from the swing of the stall door.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

oops, i forgot the other 24, our building is 24X24. Thanks for your input..


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd say it is. The barn I'm at has 12x12 stalls with an outdoor 12x12 paddock attached so they can go in and out when they want to and see other horses (24x12 altogether). Most barns just have a 12x12, which are fine as long as they get plenty of turn out. The smaller the stall, the more turn out they need.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

The bigger you can go the better!
After all your horses will appreciate the wider space!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i had to keep a horse in an 8x14 stall for a couple weeks [with daily turnout of course] it was terrible & i felt so guilty, she could hardly turn around ! i would go with 12x12 or 10x12


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your opinions and input.. I think I am going to go with 2 12X12 stalls. I have another building to keep hay and bedding in. I do want to have a small tack room. I also want to have small paddocks coming off each stall. We have 43 acres. We currently have 3 seperate pastures and each one has a small barn/loafing shed. I have had horses all my life and never had an actual barn with real horse stalls,, its about time. thanks again..


----------

